
Rallax.js – Dead simple parallax scrolling - chriscavs
https://chriscavs.github.io/rallax-demo/
======
chriscavs
Hey everyone, sorry in advance for the shameless self-promotion.

I recently released Rallax.js, a dead simple package for creating dynamic
parallax scrolling effects. Rallax is fast, dependency free, and extremely
lightweight. Check it out, and let me know if you like/hate it XD

<3 Chris

